# CPU-Temperatur bei i7 6700K + Brocken 2 PCGH zu hoch?



## G30R6 (4. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich hier vor meinem PC Kauf schon ausführlich von euch beraten lassen habe, hätte ich noch ein paar Folgefragen, weil mir die CPU-Temperaturen etwas hoch vorkommen.

Hier das Setup:

MB: Asus Z170-A
CPU: i7 6700K
Cooler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition

Vorne habe ich 2x 140mm WingBoost 2 als Intake.
Hinten 1x 120mm WingBoost 2 als Exhaust. 
Die 2x 140mm vom Brocken 2 pusten die Luft nach oben durch die Gehäuseoberseite weg. 

Und dann fängt auch schon die erste Unsicherheit beim Auslesen der Temperaturen an, weil mir unterschiedliche Programme unterschiedliche Temperaturen bescheinigen. Laut Speedfan habe ich im Idle um die 22-26°C, laut HWMonitor und Asus AI Suite 3 um die 38 bis 41°C. Gewaltiger Unterschied! Auch die Temperaturen unter Last unterscheiden sich bei den Programmen extrem. Wobei mir da aber auch die Temperaturen von Speedfan schon zu hoch erscheinen. Der Prozessor ist nicht übertaktet oder so. 
Getestet wurde mit Prime95 der erste Test für maximale Temperaturen. Bei Speedfan bewegen sich die Temperaturen im Bereich von 82-85°C, darüber gehen sie nicht. Bei HWMonitor steht ständig 98 -100°C. Bei Asus geht der Wert erst schlagartig auf 100°C und pendelt sich nach etwa 30 Sekunden auf konstanten 89°C ein und verändert sich nicht mehr.

Fragen: Welchem Programm sollte ich hier vertrauen?
Habe ich vielleicht zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste verteilt? Zuviel war es sicher nicht, war wirklich nur ein kleiner Klecks, habe mich vorab eigentlich gut informiert.
Reichen die zwei CPU-Fans vielleicht nicht als Exhaust? Sollte ich einen der vorderen Intakes oben als Exhaust montieren? Oder lieber den ganzen Kühler nach hinten drehen? Mein PC steht relativ knapp an der Wand, darum war mein Gedanke die CPU Kühler lieber nach oben hin auszurichten.
Sonstige Bemerkungen? Reicht der Brocken 2 PCGH überhaupt für die CPU? Mir wurde gesagt ja, aber ich bin irgendwie ein wenig enttäuscht, dass er sich nicht regeln lässt, sondern die Lüfter konstant auf 680-690 rpm bleiben.

Würde mich über eure Anregungen und Bemerkungen freuen.

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß
Georg


----------



## freezy94 (4. April 2016)

Na ja, du dümpelst bei 4.20 GHz mit 1.264 Volt rum, da sind die Temperaturen jetzt nicht unbedingt unnatürlich, insofern ich das jetzt richtig sehe. 

Mal was anderes, warum hast du den Kühler nicht von vorne nach hinten blasend montiert sondern von unten nach oben?

Wärmeleitpaste zu wenig / zu viel?
Folie von dem Kühler entfernt?
Zu viel / zu wenig Anpressdruck?
Lüfter arbeiten nicht gegeneinander?


----------



## Nils16866 (4. April 2016)

Ja genau wie freezy94 schon schreibt saugt er ja noch die warme Abluft der Graka an.


----------



## Hansi92 (4. April 2016)

Bei der Ausrichtung nimmt der kühler die Hitze von der graka auf und pustet in den Deckel wo wohl kein Lüfter drin ist. Dazu noch die hohe Spannung. 
Mach mal im BIOS die Spannung auf 1.15 ( sollte er verkraften) mit Prime testen. Wenn alles passt weiter runter mit der Spannung in 0,005 Schritten.
Für Prime custom testen mit den Werten 1344 ohne RAM und 15 Minuten. 

Bin am Handy kann es nicht genau sagen

Gibt ein Video von PCGh zum Thema übertakten. Geht auch zum undervolten da wird das gut erklärt.


----------



## Meroveus (4. April 2016)

Sofern keine Deckel Lüfter vorhanden sind, ist eine gedrehte CPU Kühler Montage, völlig kontraproduktiv. So etwas ist auch nur Sinnvoll, wenn man seine GPU Temperaturen drastisch senken will. Die CPU Temperatur leidet trotzdem (weil direkt die warme Luft der GPU angesaugt wird), auch unter Verwendung von 2 Deckel Lüftern, allerdings nicht so extrem.

Die beiden Lüfter am CPU Kühler, sind gar nicht in der Lage, so die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern, womit sie sich Staut / Verwirbelt. Der Heck Lüfter kann seine Arbeit, so ebenfalls nicht optimal verrichten.

-> Kühler drehen, zum Heck pusten lassen, über bessere Temperaturen freuen. Oder zumindest 2 Deckel Lüfter installieren, falls das möglich ist.


----------



## G30R6 (4. April 2016)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, warum hast du den Kühler nicht von vorne nach hinten blasend montiert sondern von unten nach oben?
> 
> Wärmeleitpaste zu wenig / zu viel?
> Folie von dem Kühler entfernt?
> ...



Naja wie gesagt das Gehäuse steht recht nahe an der Wand und ich wollte die Luft daher eher nach oben wegführen, weil es sich sonst hinter dem Gehäuse sehr stark aufheizt und vielleicht zu einem Hitzestau kommt. Aber nach den Tests jetzt komme ich auch eher zu dem Schluss, dass es keine so gute Idee war, weil die niedrige Geschwindigkeit der CPU Lüfter vermutlich einfach nicht reicht, um die Luft ordentlich aus dem Gehäuse raus zu befördern. Habe das bei einigen anderen auch so gesehen und nachgebaut.

Die Folie ist abgezogen ja, und Wärmeleitpaste ist sicher nicht zu viel, höchstens etwas zu wenig, denke aber nicht. Der Anpressdruck ist ja vom Brocken vorgegeben, den kann man gar nicht falsch einstellen soweit ich gelesen habe. Die Lüfter zeigen beide nach oben ja 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure konstruktiven Einwände.  Dass man damit natürlich die warme Luft der Grafikkarte mit ansaugt, habe ich gar nicht bedacht. 

Ja Hansi92 ich glaube du hast es ganz gut beschrieben, die warme Luft wird in den Deckel gepustet, aber von dort nicht weiter, und staut sich da wohl. Die Gehäuseoberseite wird nämlich teils schon recht heiß, und erst wenn der hintere Exhaust dann anspringt und auf voller Drehzahl läuft, wird der Deckel wieder kühler.  

Also bevor ich wieder daran rumwerke, was wäre wohl die vernünftigste Variante? CPU Kühler nach hinten drehen, oder oben im Deckel einen Exhaust einbauen?

Und ist die Spannung generell zu hoch oder warum soll ich sie zurückfahren? Nur zum Testen oder weil es besser wäre? Denn ich würde vielleicht eher erst mal die Lüfter optimal ausrichten, bevor ich weiter teste oder was meint ihr?


----------



## G30R6 (4. April 2016)

Ah da sind ja schon meine Antworten haha...danke dir, Meroveus!  Nur noch eine Frage dazu. Muss ich die Wärmeleitpaste erneut auftragen oder kann ich den Kühler einfach drehen und gleich wieder anschrauben?


----------



## Narbennarr (4. April 2016)

Die Spannung ist nicht unbedingt zu hoch, der 6700k genehmigt sich etwas mehr als noch ein 4790k. 1.2V machen die fast alle unter Last.
Baue den Brocken nochmal aus und installiere ihn so, dass die Lüfter zur Rückwand blasen!

Das etwas nicht stimmt sieht man bei dir direkt an der Idle Temperatur, welche sich eigentlich schon fast 10 Grad niedriger sein dürfte. Ist diese nicht in Ordnung liegt entweder ein massives Problem mit dem Lufstrom oder ein Fehlmontage vor. Bis die nicht stimmt brauch man sich über Spannung unter Last gar keine Gedanken machen.

Unter prime95 wirst du aber auch künftig mit 80 Grad rechnen müssen.

Wärmeleitpaste am besten nochmal entfernen und neu drauf beim Brocken 2 darf es auch ein wenig mehr sein, da er keine Bodenplatte besitzt


----------



## G30R6 (4. April 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist nicht unbedingt zu hoch, der 6700k genehmigt sich etwas mehr als noch ein 4790k. 1.2V machen die fast alle unter Last.
> Baue den Brocken nochmal aus und installiere ihn so, dass die Lüfter zur Rückwand blasen!
> 
> Das etwas nicht stimmt sieht man bei dir direkt an der Idle Temperatur, welche sich eigentlich schon fast 10 Grad niedriger sein dürfte. Ist diese nicht in Ordnung liegt entweder ein massives Problem mit dem Lufstrom oder ein Fehlmontage vor. Bis die nicht stimmt brauch man sich über Spannung unter Last gar keine Gedanken machen.
> ...



Super, danke euch allen für die Unterstützung! Das ging ja richtig flott. Werde die Änderungen gleich vornehmen.


----------



## Hansi92 (4. April 2016)

Die boards geben immer mehr Saft als nötig. Undervolten kann dir niedrigere Temperaturen bringen. Also erstmal kühler drehen. Sollte die temps noch zu hoch sein Spannung absenken


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. April 2016)

Sind noch keinem die 3900MHz Takt aufgefallen?  Das sollte so auch nicht sein. Entweder der Prozessor drosselt an der Stelle oder es ist im Bios was falsch eingestellt. Normal sollten 4,2GHz sein.  Je nach CPU-Güte kannst du mit der Spannung auch weiter runter. Im Schnitt 1,2V, kann aber auch mal 0,05V mehr oder weniger sein. 

Die AI-Suite liest die Package Temperatur aus, die ist unter Last gute 10 Grad Kühler als die Kerne, deswegen würde ich die Temperaturen noch mal mit Core-Temp auslesen nach dem Umbau.


----------



## freezy94 (5. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Sind noch keinem die 3900MHz Takt aufgefallen?  Das sollte so auch nicht sein. Entweder der Prozessor drosselt an der Stelle oder es ist im Bios was falsch eingestellt. Normal sollten 4,2GHz sein.  Je nach CPU-Güte kannst du mit der Spannung auch weiter runter. Im Schnitt 1,2V, kann aber auch mal 0,05V mehr oder weniger sein.
> 
> Die AI-Suite liest die Package Temperatur aus, die ist unter Last gute 10 Grad Kühler als die Kerne, deswegen würde ich die Temperaturen noch mal mit Core-Temp auslesen nach dem Umbau.



Vielleicht auch ein Zwischentakt, wäre aber neu... Hab das Bild gerade nicht mehr zur Hand aber glaube der max. Multi lag bei 42, was dem Multi entspricht?
Weiß nicht wie das bei den Skylakes aussieht aber bei Ivy wars ja so, dass wenn alle Kerne belastet wurden, der Takt auch nicht auf allen Kernen auf den höchsten Multi ging.
Ich denke das ist hier auch noch der Fall.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Sind noch keinem die 3900MHz Takt aufgefallen?  Das sollte so auch nicht sein. Entweder der Prozessor drosselt an der Stelle oder es ist im Bios was falsch eingestellt.



Doch, aber ich vermute das die CPU da schon throttelt, da jeder gern Bereits 100 Grad erreicht hat.
Der korrekte Takt bei Vollast wären übrigens 4 Ghz! 4.2 Ghz gibts nur, wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird, außer natürlich da ist mal wieder diese auto übertaktung drin.

Aber wie gesagt. Solange die Idle Temps so schlecht sind, braucht man sich über Last gar nicht zu unterhalten.


----------



## G30R6 (5. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Sind noch keinem die 3900MHz Takt aufgefallen?  Das sollte so auch nicht sein. Entweder der Prozessor drosselt an der Stelle oder es ist im Bios was falsch eingestellt. Normal sollten 4,2GHz sein.  Je nach CPU-Güte kannst du mit der Spannung auch weiter runter. Im Schnitt 1,2V, kann aber auch mal 0,05V mehr oder weniger sein.
> 
> Die AI-Suite liest die Package Temperatur aus, die ist unter Last gute 10 Grad Kühler als die Kerne, deswegen würde ich die Temperaturen noch mal mit Core-Temp auslesen nach dem Umbau.



Naja, ich hab ja 3 verschiedene Programme angegeben, AI Suite 3, HWMonitor und SpeedFan. Dass alle drei Programme unterschiedliche Werte auslesen, trägt natürlich noch weiter zur Verwirrung bei. Core-Temp habe ich absichtlich nicht installiert, weil ich von Problemen unter Windows 10 gelesen habe, und mir das zu riskant war.

Die 3900MHz sind wohl nur eine unglückliche Momentaufnahme, der Takt war die ganze Zeit zwischen 3900 und 4001 oder so, meist auf 3999MHz soweit ich mich erinnere. Dass die CPU absichtlich drosselt, hätte ich nicht bemerkt. 

Nach dem Umbau sind die Idle Temperaturen etwas besser, unter Last jedoch genau gleich hoch wie zuvor. Vielleicht 1-2 Grad weniger. Ich werde jetzt mal den Tipp mit dem untervolten versuchen. Muss mir aber erst genau ansehen wo man das im Bios einstellt, auf den ersten Blick habe ich es nämlich nicht gefunden.

Ein weiterer Unterschied, der mir auffällt, die CPU Lüfter sind jetzt im Schnitt um 30-40 rpm langsamer als vorher. Liegt aber wohl an der Ungenauigkeit der Werte an sich nehme ich an. Eigentlich müssten sie ja genau gleich schnell sein oder? Laut Hersteller 700 rpm.


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. April 2016)

Hast mal ein Bios Update gemacht?

Z17 -A | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## G30R6 (5. April 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Hast mal ein Bios Update gemacht?
> 
> Z17-A | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland



Ja habe ein Update gemacht, ist auf dem neuesten Stand vom 28.01.2016 Version 1702.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (5. April 2016)

Welche Version von Prime95 verwendest du denn? 27.9 wäre die ideale Wahl. Bei 28.xx musst du mit rund 5-10°C mehr rechnen. Ob die CPU drosselt, kann man mit Intel XTU sehen, wobei das anscheinend nicht der Fall ist. Core-Temp gibt es auch als portable, funktioniert bei mir unter Win10 ohne Probleme. 

In diesem Thread ist unten ein Video verlinkt, das sich zwar eigentlich ums Übertakten dreht, doch es wird auch gezeigt, wie man manuell eine Spannung eingibt und diese testet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html

Insgesamt halte ich die Temperaturen trotzdem für zu hoch. Zum Vergleich: mein 6700K hat bei 20°C Raumtemperatur unter Prime 27.9 Small FFTs etwa 64°C Kerntemperatur im Schnitt mit einem Prolimatech Genesis, der zwar besser ist, aber nicht so viel besser. 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass du mit deiner CPU einfach Pech hattest und das TIM einfach grausam aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (5. April 2016)

Vielleicht ein abenteuerlicher Tip, aber: Mal den Kühlkörper angefasst? Wenn der Prozessor über 80°C hat, müsste der Kühlkörper ebenfalls wahnsinnig heiß sein. Ich vermute nämlich dass da irgendwas mit dem Wärmeübergang nicht passt.
Aber vorsicht: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für ggf. auftretende Verbrennungen


----------



## G30R6 (7. April 2016)

rolfdafiftynine schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein abenteuerlicher Tip, aber: Mal den Kühlkörper angefasst? Wenn der Prozessor über 80°C hat, müsste der Kühlkörper ebenfalls wahnsinnig heiß sein. Ich vermute nämlich dass da irgendwas mit dem Wärmeübergang nicht passt.
> Aber vorsicht: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für ggf. auftretende Verbrennungen



Hatte jetzt mal Zeit umfassend zu testen.

So abenteuerlich war der Tipp dann doch gar nicht  Der Kühlkörper wird überhaupt nicht heiß. Keine Ahnung wie warm der an sich werden soll, aber ich sag mal er war handwarm auch nach 15 Minuten empfand ich es lediglich als warm, keine Spur von heiß. Die Temperaturen sind auch gänzlich unabhängig von der restlichen Kühlleistung. Ich kann die Gehäuselüfter schnell oder langsam schalten, es ändert sich nichts. Habe sogar die Anordnung der Lüfter getauscht, also die zwei Intake oben in den Deckel als Exhaust und dafür die Originalen Gehäuselüfter vorne rein. Insgesamt also 5 Gehäuselüfter. Null Unterschied bei den Temperaturen. Ebenso wenn ich die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse entferne, bleiben die Temperaturen dennoch über 90°C. Der Temperaturfühler im Gehäuse selbst zeigt im Idle 25-26°C und unter Last 27-28°C. 

Wenn ich die Vcore auf 1.2 Volt stelle, bleibt die CPU um ca. 5°C kühler. Das scheint also Auswirkungen zu haben. Und siehe da, er throttelt doch, plötzlich waren die MHz durchgängig auf 4.200. Sieht man auch an der roten Warn-LED bei der CPU am Motherboard, die bei zu hohen Temperaturen aufleuchtet. Leider ist das auf Dauer aber auch keine Option, weil ich dabei eine Clock_watchdog_timeout Fehlermeldung bekomme. Ich nehme an, das waren dann wohl doch zu wenig Volt.

Fazit: Es scheint wohl ganz so, als würde der Wärmeübergang von CPU auf den Kühler nicht funktionieren. Woran kann das liegen?

- Die Folie ist ab! Wärmeleitpaste ist auch gut aufgetragen. Habe den Kühler ja mittlerweile nochmal neu draufgesetzt und dabei gesehen, dass die Wärmeleitpaste zuvor gleichmäßig verteilt war und genau richtig in der Menge. Quellte nicht auf der Seite hinaus und füllte trotzdem die ganze CPU aus. Habe es wieder gleich gemacht. Der Anpressdruck ist über die Federschrauben vorgegeben. Müsste also auch passen.

Sollte ich die CPU umtauschen? Oder ist eher Alpenföhn Schuld? Schlechte Wärmeleitpaste? Habe die von Alpenföhn benutzt, die beim Brocken dabei ist.

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Narbennarr (7. April 2016)

Wenn die Kühlkörper bei 90 Grad nicht mal warm wird, ist der Wärmeübergang gestört.
Warum weiß ich nicht, bei zweimaliger Montage sollte man ja davon ausgehen, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast.

Der Brocken 2 hat jetzt natürlich schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und soweit ich weiß ist das Federsystem von Alpenföhn sehr zaghaft was den Anpressdruck angeht.

Meine Theorie:
Skylake CPUs sind ein wenig dünner und damit minimal niedriger als bisherige CPUs. Wenn das Federsystem des Brocken als schon Haswell CPUs recht früh stoppt, erzeugt es vlt zu wenig Kontakt bei Skylakes.
Da rate ich jetzt aber absolut ins Blaue

Ich würde mir einen anderen Kühler zulegen.


----------



## drebbin (7. April 2016)

Das ist vlt einfach nur ein Montagskühler. Hatte ich schonmal erlebt bei einem DRP3, gestörter Übergang der bodenfläche zu den heatpipes. Scheinbar lötfehler.
Kühler retoure und neues Modell oder eben anderer kühler je nach Geschmack. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. April 2016)

Hast du noch den Stock Kühler?


----------



## G30R6 (7. April 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Hast du noch den Stock Kühler?



Stock Kühler gibt's beim i7 6700K keinen, der kommt ohne Kühler.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen anderen Kühler zulegen.





drebbin schrieb:


> Das ist vlt einfach nur ein Montagskühler. Hatte ich schonmal erlebt bei einem DRP3, gestörter Übergang der bodenfläche zu den heatpipes. Scheinbar lötfehler.
> Kühler retoure und neues Modell oder eben anderer kühler je nach Geschmack.



Kann man denn weitgehend ausschließen, dass der Fehler an der CPU liegt? Also schlecht aufgetragenes TIM, wie mrmurphy007 zuvor angemerkt hat? Wahrscheinlich würde man dann einen Unterschied bei den einzelnen Kernen sehen, dass ein Kern wesentlich wärmer wird als die anderen oder? Ansonsten werde ich natürlich den Kühler umtauschen, bzw vermutlich gleich einen anderen nehmen. Ist halt ärgerlich, weil ich den PC in der Zwischenzeit nicht verwenden kann, und solche Umtauschaktionen manchmal lange dauern können.


----------



## drebbin (7. April 2016)

Du wirst leider nur eines von beiden (CPU bzw Kühler) ausschließen können wenn du eine Komponente austauschst.
An sehr unterschiedlichen Temperatur von Kernen würde ich mich nicht orientieren, auf dem DIE liegen die zu eng beieinander als das schlecht aufgetragene TIM dafür verantwortlich wäre, da hätte eher die CPU intern einen Fehler.

Am einfachsten ist es halt einen anderen Kühler zu testen, wenn du keinen Bekannten in der Nähe hast, der dir einen Kühler testweise geben kann dann such doch mal bei den PCGH-Bastlern. Eventuell wohnt ja jemand in deiner Nähe, dann schickst du einfach eine freundliche PN. Ansonsten bleibt mein Rat an einen Retoure des Kühlers das letzte was ich dir mit auf den Weg geben kann.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## DaFreak (15. Mai 2016)

habe ein änliches problem, im idle springt mein 6700k(non oc) von 32C-50C hin und her und somit dreht der cpu lüfter hoch und runter, was sehr störend ist. wenn ich das neueste prime teste, habe ich 80C-88C. habe einen alpenföhn ben nevis. wlp habe ich in der mitte etwas aufgetragen womit es durch den anpressdruck verteilt werden sollte. 
bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zu fest, oder zu locker angezogen habe, die seitlichen bleche jedenfalls biegen sich minimal durch.  habe mir jetzt trotzdem mal neue wlp bestellt( arctic mx4) und werde diesmal versuchen die wlp über die gesamte fläche zu verteilen, weil ich eig. so immer verfahren bin und immer zufrieden war.


----------



## MrMage_ (2. Juli 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn die Kühlkörper bei 90 Grad nicht mal warm wird, ist der Wärmeübergang gestört.
> Warum weiß ich nicht, bei zweimaliger Montage sollte man ja davon ausgehen, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast.
> 
> Der Brocken 2 hat jetzt natürlich schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und soweit ich weiß ist das Federsystem von Alpenföhn sehr zaghaft was den Anpressdruck angeht.
> ...



Wenn der Anpressdruck so gering ist dass kein vernünftiger Kontakt zustande kommt, wäre es vielleicht möglich testweise _mehr_ WLP aufzutragen um den Kontakt darüber herzustellen? Ist natürlich schlechter als direkter Kontakt mit wenig WLP aber könnte doch immer noch besser sein als gar kein Kontakt oder?


----------

